# Mad Max 5: Regisseur George Miller glaubt fest an das Sequel



## Darkmoon76 (25. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mad Max 5: Regisseur George Miller glaubt fest an das Sequel* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Mad Max 5: Regisseur George Miller glaubt fest an das Sequel*


----------



## Jakkelien (25. Juli 2019)

Geil!
Mad Max: Fury Road war seit langem mal wieder ein guter Grund, um ins Kino zu gehen.
Die Bilder!
Der Sound!
Der Soundtrack! youtube.com/watch?v=4sCXkpZsBRg
(und dabei verabscheue ich diese Verzerrungen)

Wenn der Regisseur auch noch sein Team von Fury Road bekommt, wird das was ganz großes.


----------



## Martina (25. Juli 2019)

bitte nicht!


----------



## Haehnchen81 (25. Juli 2019)

Brauch ich nicht... Das der Film Mad Max hieß war eher ne Frechheit... hätte er einen anderen Namen getragen hätte ich den film sogar gut gefunden.

Doch mit Mad MAx hatte das wenig zu tun... 

Naja ohne den Namen hätte es wohl auch niemand geguckt...


----------



## Svatlas (26. Juli 2019)

Sound mäßig gesehen gehört er zu den besten Filmen überhaupt und man kann sich ihn durchaus anschauen. Mit der richtigen Anlage ist er doppelt so gut. Ein 5 Teil kann gerne kommen!


----------



## RollyXP (26. Juli 2019)

Ich fand den letzten Mad Max mega Langweilig, son nen Film brauche ich nicht nochmal.


----------



## Celerex (26. Juli 2019)

Kann gerne kommen. Fury Road war ein audiovisuelles Meisterwerk. Handwerklich ganz großes Kino mit einem gewohnt großartigen Tom Hardy, den ich im Übrigen auch gerne im Nachfolger sehen würde.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Juli 2019)

Jo, Fury Road fand ich bis auf den etwas in die Nebenrolle gedränkten Max eine hervorragende zeitgemäße Weiterführung der ersten beiden Mad Max.
Teil 3 fand ich unnütz und vergleichsweise bestenfalls Durchschnitt.


----------



## VincentMarcellus (27. Juli 2019)

Schon drollig wie die feminazis hier wider rumschreien, dass sie keinen nachfolger zu mad max wollen, weil ja nen mann die hauptrolle gespielt hatte, kein wunder, dass euch niemand ernst nimmt. Vielleicht solltet ihr nochmal die schuibank drücken und lernen, was das wort GLEICHberechtigung bedeutet. Das heißt nämlich NICHT, dass ihr frauen euch alles und jeden unter den nagel reißt und wir männer zu sklaven werden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Juli 2019)

Celerex schrieb:


> Kann gerne kommen. Fury Road war ein audiovisuelles Meisterwerk. Handwerklich ganz großes Kino mit einem gewohnt großartigen Tom Hardy, den ich im Übrigen auch gerne im Nachfolger sehen würde.



Ich fand den ehrlich gesagt ziemlich blass gegenüber Mel Gibson, noch dazu wurde er von Charlize Theron gnadenlos an die Wand gespielt. Kam mir wie ein Nebendarsteller vor. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung^^ Sonst war der Film ok.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juli 2019)

Mich reizt der Film immer noch nicht, daher ist es mir ziemlich schnuppe ob noch ein Sequel kommt oder nicht, mir hat kein anderer Max so sehr gefallen wie das 1979er-Original.


----------



## McDrake (27. Juli 2019)

Fand den neusten Ableger ziemlich cool. Und das Spiel passte mir ebenfalls. Ich find das Setting im Filmbereich halt unverbraucht und das "Mad Max"-Universum (hier das fortgeschrittene) interessant.


----------



## RoteGarde (27. Juli 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich fand den ehrlich gesagt ziemlich blass gegenüber Mel Gibson, noch dazu wurde er von Charlize Theron gnadenlos an die Wand gespielt. Kam mir wie ein Nebendarsteller vor. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung^^ Sonst war der Film ok.




Kam mir in dem Film auch so vor.
Kann mich jetzt nicht an irgendeine Szene mit ihm erinnern, die sich mir ins Gedächtnis einbrennen würde.
Mel Gibson war einfach cooler.


----------



## Leuenzahn (28. Juli 2019)

Die Fortsetzung war gar nicht so schlecht. Auch wenn bei den ganzen Dystopieumsetzungen (Mad Max, Klapperschlange, Arnie und Van Damme Sachen etc.) auch mit den 80er Streifen besser besetzt bist. Glaub Kevin Costner hat da in den 90igern auch noch n paar lustige Dinger rausgehaut.


----------



## Chroom (28. Juli 2019)

VincentMarcellus schrieb:


> Schon drollig wie die feminazis hier wider rumschreien, dass sie keinen nachfolger zu mad max wollen, weil ja nen mann die hauptrolle gespielt hatte, kein wunder, dass euch niemand ernst nimmt. Vielleicht solltet ihr nochmal die schuibank drücken und lernen, was das wort GLEICHberechtigung bedeutet. Das heißt nämlich NICHT, dass ihr frauen euch alles und jeden unter den nagel reißt und wir männer zu sklaven werden.



Echt nicht schlecht was du aus den  2 Wörtern ober dir alles schließen kannst


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juli 2019)

RollyXP schrieb:


> Ich fand den letzten Mad Max mega Langweilig, son nen Film brauche ich nicht nochmal.



Ich mochte die alten Filme und ich schätze Tom Hardy, aber bei "Fury Road" bin ich tatsächlich weggepennt...


----------

